# Nod32 error opening files



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently installed nod32 anti-virus, and on the logs it says "error opening" after most of the files it scanned. Attached is one of the scan logs.

(I tried running as administrator)

I am running windows 7 professional 64 bit.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

I don't think that's a concern.


> [4] Object cannot be opened. It may be in use by another application or operating system.


The files are either in use by the OS, another application, or are password protected.

This Eset KB article is for an older version, but I believe still holds true

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?pag...earch&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1286910974435


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

tetonbob said:


> Hi -
> 
> I don't think that's a concern.
> 
> ...


I don't think many of these files are in use - ev nova for example. That is a game, and it does not run in the background or anything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I ran an ESET scan and my logs are very similar to yours. 

If you wish to check on certain files, use SysInternals Process Monitor from Microsoft TechNet.

Process Monitor - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645.aspx

Download procmon.exe and save it to Documents folder - http://live.sysinternals.com/Procmon.exe

RIGHT-click on procmon.exe, select "Run as Administrator". 

ProcMon help file - http://live.sysinternals.com/procmon.chm

You can look for the specific game file(s) and see what process(es) is using them.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 12, 2010)

You must check the files which shows error and find weather there is any password or security to that files if not then scan your system completely.


----------

